

Baird: Android is a Mess, Say Developers - hornokplease
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/04/04/android-is-a-mess-say-developers/

======
Guzba
Honestly, it really is quite annoying to keep hearing how big of a problem
fragmentation is. I've developed for Android for over a year now and I can
tell you supporting every single device out is not hard. I get the feeling
most of the complaints come from iOS developers beginning to work on Android
as well and finding it frustrating they can't simply set the background to its
static size and be done with it, as if that is some difficult challenge to
overcome.

~~~
evangineer
OS version fragmentation is one thing that often blown out of proportion. The
overwhelming majority of devices in the field are now running 2.2 or 2.1.

